# CEVO Training



## ZombieEMT (May 25, 2011)

I am trying to find more information about the CEVO training program. My departments requires CEVO to gain driver status and get promoted but I have heard different things about CEVO. I see CEVO, CEVO II, and CEVO III. What are the differences? Is CEVO III just a more advanced version of CEVO or is CEVO kind of like a prerequisite, similar to taking ICS 100 before taking ICS 200.


----------



## HotelCo (May 25, 2011)

You can take Cevo III right away. It's just an updated version. It's pointless, really. It's common sense.


----------



## Jesse Ortiz (May 28, 2011)

awesome! was wondering the same thing!


----------



## medicdan (May 28, 2011)

CEVO III is for Ambulance Emergency vehicle operations, some of the other iterations are for fire apparatus and police vehicles.


----------

